# Salomon Hi Fi vs Lo Fi



## BloodMoney (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok, got sweat deals on these 2, but I am not sure what to chose. 20$ in favor for Li Fi's. I believe the only difference is the lacing system.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

If it were me I'd pay the $20 extra and get the hifi. I think lofi has traditional laces. My boots do and they hurt my fingers on a cold morning. First world problems I know but if someone said here is some boa for 20 bucks when it's -30 out I'd take it.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The lower boot is more separate and comfy on the Hi-Fi, it's set and forget with a toe for punching through snow on bootpacks, and more suited for turning on the mountain. On Lo-Fi there's more of a solid lower boot, you have an inner harness and you can adjust the flex better with the laces, more suited for park. The best features of the boots, the sole and springback is the same, it's just a different focus.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rip154 said:


> The lower boot is more separate and comfy on the Hi-Fi, it's set and forget with a toe for punching through snow on bootpacks, and more suited for turning on the mountain. On Lo-Fi there's more of a solid lower boot, you have an inner harness and you can adjust the flex better with the laces, more suited for park. The best features of the boots, the sole and springback is the same, it's just a different focus.


^^^^Pretty much accurate. I tried the Hi-Fi and the Lo-Fi and ended up with the Lo-Fi because I wanted laces. The flex of the two felt pretty similar in the shop. The Lo-Fi were just fine on bootpacks and turning tho. I'm maybe 5% park lol.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone seen where to get the Hi Fi's at on sale? Backcountry and ebay has them, but not my size, 9.5 US.....

thanks!


----------

